# CAREFUL - They are fighting BACK!



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

*Hunter Bit By Bear!*

http://www.9and10news.com/Category/Story/?id=260473&cID=1


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

He's doing OK. He had to have his leg repaired from a rather serious bite. There were actually 4 bears... momma and 3 kids. 2 climbed up his tree stand. He had to fight them off. Luckily his girlfriend got worried and came out to check on him.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

What I want to know is what kind of fried food were they having at the family gathering? If just that smell from his clothes, in an unbaited area, will pull a bear right into his stand, I want to bottle it!:lol:

Glad he's doing well.


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

Nimrod1 said:


> What I want to know is what kind of fried food were they having at the family gathering? If just that smell from his clothes, in an unbaited area, will pull a bear right into his stand, I want to bottle it!:lol:
> 
> Glad he's doing well.


lol. I'll try to find out. He's my nephew. I suggested he join this site to tell his story.


----------



## bearstalker (Oct 10, 2010)

Bear bow hunters should carry a side arm. This also is a partner sport.


----------



## coldog22 (Sep 14, 2010)

if the mother bear felt threatened, she would easly charge at anyone. if you see cubs, walk slowly away, but look for the parent. DO NOT APPROACH CUBS.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

According to the report, the cubs approached him.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was just rereading a few tales from my 'Alaska Bear Stories' book. Even though 98% of the time bears will high-tail it away from you that last % or 2 can be totally unpredictable, brown or black. Of course cubs can up those odds significantly.


----------



## RD1 (Oct 14, 2010)

That is scary.....I guess Stephen Colbert has bears pegged!!!! "Giant, marauding, godless killing machines" (his words, not mine)


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Did the DNR find the bear and put her down? There was quite an uproar about their plan to do so, even Granholm chipped in, although I have no idea why. So I can understand why they would have euthanized the bear quietly, but thought the guy who got attacked might know?


----------



## Snapperhead (Oct 21, 2010)

1st off. Why would you not shoot them when they started up your tree ? I know i would pretty much shoot anything that was coming from the ground up to me.


----------

